# just ordered seeds.



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 24, 2007)

hey guys what ya think? my dro kit is in the mail and should be here wensday so i went ahead and ordered some seeds to put in it. im gonna put two of each seed into my kit do you think this will be ok?






*orange bud fem x 5*

A 100% Skunk selection, grows with thick hard buds and orange pistils. A very appreciated variety.
THC: 16.5% 
flowering period: 8 weeks 
harvest time outdoor: end of Oct. 

5 seeds 





*hollands hope fem x 5*

One of the first Dutch Outdoor strains, grown in Holland since the early eighties. A heavy Indica variety with a knock-out stone. Very mold resistant. Recommended. Flowering period: 8 weeks Harvest time outdoor: end of Sept., 1 week Oct
10 seeds 
5 seeds 






*blueberry fem x 5*

Our Original Blueberry is a mostly Indica (80% Indica, 20% Sativa) strain, that dates to the late 1970s. A large producer under optimum conditions. A dense and stout plant with red, purple and finally blue hues, that usually cure to a lavender blue. The finished product has a very fruity aroma and taste of blueberry. It produces a notable and pleasantly euphoric high of the highest quality and is very long lasting. Medium to large calyxes. Blueberry has a long shelf life.
THC: 19.5% 
flowering period: 8 - 10 weeks 
harvest time outdoor: 2nd - 3rd week of Oct. 
5 seeds 




HOPE YOU LIKE MY CHOICES : )


----------



## BushyKush420 (Mar 24, 2007)

whaadup

lol i think maybe just pick two strains unless u can unless u got alotta room for one of each strain cuz u might get uhh.. lol lost it.. how many plants can ur dro kit hold..?


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 24, 2007)

6 plants. you think it would be alright if i dropped two of each strain in the kit? or would that not be good


----------



## BushyKush420 (Mar 24, 2007)

HydrO PasSiOn said:
			
		

> 6 plants. you think it would be alright if i dropped two of each strain in the kit? or would that not be good


 
yea thatll be aight 

how are u gonna do it? like germanate seeds in towel then put into a rockwool cube then into the cup and surounded by those pellets? but if u only germanate 2 of each strain u have less chances of them being female. well u know what i mean not less chances... but if only *2* become female plants then,

you can clone enuff clones from those 2 females to fill it next time and then when those get big nuff u take anotha set of clones (nuff (6)for the setup)for the next time.. 

i got a setup u can try to make it will work well for clones just a rubbermaid tub with lid and a few 18-24inch fluros just for your clones and you will then have a crop coming out every two months.. hopefully


whered u order from and how?


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 24, 2007)

CANNABEAN.COM  CREDIT CARD/DEBIT CARD. no i germinate by placing seeds into purified water until they crack the seeds. then i will place them into the rockwool cubes. i never grew hydro before so im still kinda clueless on what to do with the dro kit because im used to soil


----------



## BushyKush420 (Mar 24, 2007)

HydrO PasSiOn said:
			
		

> CANNABEAN.COM CREDIT CARD/DEBIT CARD. no i germinate by placing seeds into purified water until they crack the seeds. then i will place them into the rockwool cubes. i never grew hydro before so im still kinda clueless on what to do with the dro kit because im used to soil


 
yea thats the same way i did it the dro seedling but the others the big plants were planted into peat pellets and grew that way. all but 1 didnt take.. so i got 12 out of 13 i think and now im with 8 females. and that dro seedling that im hoping will be a female.. so i can f-ing grow her and smoke her.. lol lol my bad forgot i wasnt pming


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 24, 2007)

haha yea know know pimpin, i hope your dro seed will be a lil female man. burn the breaks off her : )  8 outta 12 females isnt bad bro


----------



## BushyKush420 (Mar 24, 2007)

yea pretty good.. theres this one theres actually a pic of it in my GJ and its  a beauty so bushy where the bud sites are.. and i didnt clone that one for sum dumb reason so i will pry clone the sheet out of that one cuz its one of the dual pots (two plants per pot) so yea..


----------



## BushyKush420 (Mar 24, 2007)

if i member u said that u were gonna get a hps or sumthing like that..

so u might need sum kind of set up where u can keep ur clones cuz once the ones in the hydro system are started (flowering) your gonna need seperate lighting.. 

mind if i post that tub setup in here for you or

hey stoney should i post it in the diy section?


stoney left... hmm

hydro u got cable or satelite?  turn on the girls next door...


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 24, 2007)

haha i got cable, its on E! tho right? yea im gonna get a HPS. my dro kit came with dual spectrum fluros tho and extra red and blue in it. yeah post the setup for me bro lemme check it out.


----------



## BushyKush420 (Mar 26, 2007)

Supplies:

1- 30 gallon tub 

2-4 flouros (mix of cool whites and warm whites) (24 inch lights)

Handful of screws 

Construction glue 

Some wood..

1 propgation dome (humidity dome) or like i have two tubs that are top to top and the top tub has the bottom of the tub cut out,with seran wrap on it soon to have vent holes (lighter to the seran wrap puts great holes in it) lol ..
and u just 3-4 times a day spary (mist) the inside of the tubs (dome) not the 30 gallon tub tho. 

line up ur lights and set screws, then u know put the lights on and i havent yet but im planning on putting a lil computer fan on the grey tub (30 gallon tub) pulling air out cuz it does get a lil warm in there.. but as for now im just leaving the lid cracked open.. as you can see..

in the third picture the wood is glued to the top of the lid on the outside. and in the 4th pic the two pieces of wood are also glued to the lid but on the inside (top of the lid)

i also stapled the lid to the first big piece of wood that is on the outside on the top of the lid as u might be able to see in the 4th pic.. this was done b4 i put the 2 single pieces on the inside of the lid.. i screwed these pieces of wood (all three of them) to each other b4 putting the lights on..


----------

